# Chatfield WTF



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

The detour signs are still there, but the big fence is gone, so I checked it out coming into work this morning. Beautiful new asphalt all the way down the dam to the parking lot at the end of the road.

HOWEVER --- the connector path between the parking lot and the bike path by the river is GONE. They ripped it up and planted grass. I guess we are 'encouraged' to continue using the detour permanently. :mad2:


----------



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

[removed speculation, flamebait by me]

That kind of sucks if that's final. Chatfield's website says this still:



> Concurrently, a trail improvement project will begin to reroute the current concrete trail which enters the Cottonwood Grove picnic area parking lot to an intersection with the main park road to the east of the Stevens Grove parking area. The new trail section will be integrated with existing trail from the "Y" intersection near the pedestrian/bicycle bridge and pass to the north of the picnic area.


So it sounds like there's a phase 2 coming. Should cut off the zig-zag through the last parking lot. Here's hoping.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

Interesting! I'll poke around a bit more on the way home. Maybe I missed it.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

All is well! The new connector is there and it's very nice. I blew right past the reroute this morning. It was way more obvious going the other direction tonight. It's just like stewart says above.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Glad to hear this. The detour has been tiresome. The portion of the path from the top of the dam down to the bridge leading to the C470 trail has been horrible every time I've ridden it. I have witnessed several near head on accidents as a result of people stopping mid trail or not paying attention. I don't why, but this stretch seems worse than other areas.


----------



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't feel bad, I rode by there twice on Saturday and didn't notice a thing. I was trying to figure out if the detour was still there or not.


----------

